# Retreive quaterly ports packages



## benoit (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi all,

I installed some ports packages to a 10.4 p9 release amd64 (x86 64bits release) the 22th of June.
So ports packages were fetched from the 2018Q2 snapshot.
I know that the ports are installed from a quaterly folder from 10.2 from http://pkg.freebsd.org.
Nevertheless these packages changed right now because we are sync to 2018Q3.

How can I do to retreive the 2018Q2 packages for Freebsd 10.4?
Is there a place where these packages are stored for the FreeBSD 10.4 amd64 or i386?
Is it the only solution to rebuild the packages from svn/git branch source ?

Thanks in advance for your help
Benoit 

PS: when I talk about ports packages I mean the txz files.


----------

